# A rant on UPS....



## User.191

I get that UPS can be, shall we say, a tish optimistic these days when it comes to delivery options, but this is beyond the pale.

My new iPad - according to Apple - was due to be here on June 1st. Zero objections to that. UPS thought it would be today.

Well, they're still saying today, despite the fact it's currently in South Korea.

Problem is, that I'm heading out for a quick weekend trip tomorrow so wanted to change the delivery date with UPS to Tuesday (the same date Apple have), however if I tried to do that on the UPS web site I get told it'll cost me $14.99!

So I try calling the international UPS number. Only took me about 10 attempts for the bloody system to take my tracking number and when it finally did, it told me it's "en-route" and so they can't help me and goodbye.

Eventually I backdoor my way in after speaking to UPS domestic first, before being routed to international, and then I speak to a classic Customer "Unservice" rep who's a total dickhead.

I explain to him that I've zero concerns about the delay and I fully get it and that all I want them to do is waive the $15.00 charge, or even the $5.00 redirection to a UPS store fee.

Nope - he can't do that because "Apple won't allow him to give me the free redirect".

I told him multiple times that since it's UPS leveraging the fee, they can waive it and he STILL continues to blame Apple telling me it's their fault.

*Issue one: *how do people with speech impairments deal with these systems? In a sense I have one because I still have my English accent and always have issues with American voice systems due to it. I can only imagine how hard it is for folk with real problems and there's no way to supply the number via the touch-tone keypad (at least, I wasn't offered one).
*Issue two: *why won't UPS provide an option to speak to a human after providing this information, especially as the package has ZERO chance of making its delivery date?
*Issue three: *why are UPS so obstinate that they're not waive fees when THEY miss delivery dates.

I ended up telling the UPS guy I spoke to that "With all due respect, you're a fucking idiot" then hung up. I try not to use profanity on a call but that fuckwit totally deserved it since he didn't grasp the fundamental difference between a free service and waiving a fee for paid for services.

I did ask to speak to a supervisor. Apparently I'll get a call back in the next 8 hours....


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> I ended up telling the UPS guy I spoke to that "With all due respect, you're a fucking idiot" then hung up.




That was you?  Look lady, Apple won't allow me to wave that fee!  Sheesh!!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Nope - he can't do that because "Apple won't allow him to give me the free redirect".
> 
> I told him multiple times that since it's UPS leveraging the fee, they can waive it and he STILL continues to blame Apple telling me it's their fault.




TLDR: it’s probably bullshit because “blame the other party” is easier than doing some actual work.

I’m not sure if it’s an official practice or just something customer service chumps learn but I’ve experience similar.

I booked a whole house on Airbnb. The owner accepted the booking, they charged my card. One or two days before the booking the owner cancelled the booking for a “family emergency”.
Airbnb refunded my money. I found a different place, booked it - they charged my card, then told me “you need to verify your identity to confirm this booking. Sign in with Facebook”. I don’t use fb. “Ok you can just upload a video about who you are and what you plan to do while staying here”. You can fuck right off. They have(or had) no weekend customer service in Australia, I had to ring the US to demand they either accept the booking or refund my money. Can’t accept the booking despite billing my card twice and refunding it once. When I told him to refund me “*ok we can do that but it’s gonna take up to 7 days. The bank just doesn’t believe we want to refund your money instantly*”

its bullshit. They just don’t have actual charge refund processes (which admittedly were ridiculous at the time - it involved sending a fax to the bank) and rely on the charge authorisation on the card expiring without being captured.

Fortunately I have a simpler solution than you do with UPS. I’ve just resolved to never use Airbnb, ever. You can’t always choose who ships your parcels, which is a pity.


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> That was you?  Look lady, Apple won't allow me to wave that fee!  Sheesh!!



So I was right, you ARE the fucking idiot...


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> TLDR: it’s probably bullshit because “blame the other party” is easier than doing some actual work.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s an official practice or just something customer service chumps learn but I’ve experience similar.
> 
> I booked a whole house on Airbnb. The owner accepted the booking, they charged my card. One or two days before the booking the owner cancelled the booking for a “family emergency”.
> Airbnb refunded my money. I found a different place, booked it - they charged my card, then told me “you need to verify your identity to confirm this booking. Sign in with Facebook”. I don’t use fb. “Ok you can just upload a video about who you are and what you plan to do while staying here”. You can fuck right off. They have(or had) no weekend customer service in Australia, I had to ring the US to demand they either accept the booking or refund my money. Can’t accept the booking despite billing my card twice and refunding it once. When I told him to refund me “*ok we can do that but it’s gonna take up to 7 days. The bank just doesn’t believe we want to refund your money instantly*”
> 
> its bullshit. They just don’t have actual charge refund processes (which admittedly were ridiculous at the time - it involved sending a fax to the bank) and rely on the charge authorisation on the card expiring without being captured.
> 
> Fortunately I have a simpler solution than you do with UPS. I’ve just resolved to never use Airbnb, ever. You can’t always choose who ships your parcels, which is a pity.



I've never used AirBnB and it sounds like the issues with them are now only getting worse.

Read recently where "guests" are now being asked to vacuum and tidy up before leaving lest they be charged a "Janitorial cleaning fee" and that it's getting so expensive now that hotels are starting to again look like much cheaper options.

Besides, I live in fear of travelling to a destination only to discover the AirBnB isn't available for [insert whatever dumb stupid reason you can think of] and then being told you're shit out of luck and have nowhere to stay.

Or the place is a pigsty. Or badly misrepresented. Or doesn't even fucking exist. Or...


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> So I was right, you ARE the fucking idiot...




* Raises Hand*



I was pretty shocked about that fee, we have an account setup with UPS, mostly to be able to get better tracking, but I thought another advantage with requesting a hold/reroute/etc., so back when our AirTags were on the way, scheduled to arrive when we were going to be gone for a couple of days, I was like, "Oh, I'll just login ... OK, good, select shipment, simple ... let's see, change delivery date WTF $15?!?!?!"


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> I've never used AirBnB and it sounds like the issues with them are now only getting worse.



Yeah that was my first and last attempt to use it - but that was um.... 8 years ago before all the stories about hidden cameras and fake listings and what not.

Im not really surprised so many of these “fuck regulations who needs ‘em” businesses are turning into cesspools. I’m surprised there isn’t one for parcel delivery yet though. I guess because it requires buy in from actual businesses.


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> I've never used AirBnB and it sounds like the issues with them are now only getting worse.




Got a Love / Hate with AirBnB.

*Love*
We've used the service a number of times, the wife has really good instincts combined with detailed research, so we've had some really amazing stays.  We're always incredibly aware that we're guests in residential area, so we carefully note the parking situation, are respectful about making a racket in the evenings (or anytime really, though usually we're on the go).


*Hate*
Being a vacation area, there's a growing number of them around here, in fact, some shitty developers are building clusters of "homes" simply for ABnB rentals (basically dodging the cost / code of a commercial dwelling), and around here people think it's OK to be loud assholes.  I've almost had to drag people into the street a couple of times.  At least the house near us has a very unwelcoming deck, no backyard or pool, so it's not conducive to being a "party house".

Word is there are going to be some really stringent new codes passed (limiting times, massive tax/fee increases, etc.), and while we've appreciated our times using an ABnB, if it made them prohibitively expensive to us too, that would be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> so we've had some really amazing stays



The only reason I considered it was because of a work organised stay a few months earlier at an Airbnb house in pacific palisades, ca, when we went on-site for a riot games project.

The place was fantastic (albeit a bit lacking of beds because an idiot underbooked for the number of people we had) and we had no issues with it.


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> So I was right, you ARE the fucking idiot...




You cuss a bunch.

...I respect that.


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> The only reason I considered it was because of a work organised stay a few months earlier at an Airbnb house in pacific palisades, ca, when we went on-site for a riot games project.
> 
> The place was fantastic (albeit a bit lacking of beds because an idiot underbooked for the number of people we had) and we had no issues with it.




We've never had a bad one, but like I said, it takes a good bit of research, planning, we did it because the locations were much more fun, easy walk to the food/drinks/shops/stuff, but off the beaten path enough where you could chill on the porch - there's a place in Savannah we've stayed a couple of times, that's just terrific (we've done that quite a bit too, just use the same place, you get to know the owner, it works out nicely).


----------



## User.191

Spoke to Apple who are going to put a redirection on the package.

Then I spoke to the moron supervisor who proceeded to try to school me on the package coming from China, customs etc. None of that matters a jot. I don't bloody care!

Doesn't bother me it got delayed other than they're no longer going to meet the delivery date they gave to ME. And they guy told me that he can't waive the $5.99 fee!

For fucks sake, my wife's waved several hundred bucks before now on calls where it wasn't even their fault, yet UPS will not take any responsibility in waiving fees when THEY miss their delivery dates.

Sad thing is, the asshat tried to tell me how great it was because they told Apple it wouldn't be delivered until the 27th or 28th - like that means anything!

I really despise UPS....


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> * Raises Hand*
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty shocked about that fee, we have an account setup with UPS, mostly to be able to get better tracking, but I thought another advantage with requesting a hold/reroute/etc., so back when our AirTags were on the way, scheduled to arrive when we were going to be gone for a couple of days, I was like, "Oh, I'll just login ... OK, good, select shipment, simple ... let's see, change delivery date WTF $15?!?!?!"




Yeah - it _used_ to be free. Now they're nickel and diming you for everything...


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> You cuss a bunch.
> 
> ...I respect that.



Still waiting for the banhammer. Guess @Eric's asleep at the wheel....


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> Still waiting for the banhammer. Guess @Eric's asleep at the wheel....




That fucking guy, he's never around when you need him ...


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> That fucking guy, he's never around when you need him ...



Knowing my luck @Stephen.R will get banned before me....

Just not fair. What's a girl gotta do to get banned round here? Invite CanHaz over?

_(Thinks - that might do it...!)_


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> Still waiting for the banhammer. Guess @Eric's asleep at the wheel....






DT said:


> That fucking guy, he's never around when you need him ...




For everyone...





And if you all try to call the cops, guess what...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Still waiting for the banhammer. Guess @Eric's asleep at the wheel....



So we’re back to having an unknown line where a moderator may or may not deem it as too far but now the gray area is which curse words are deemed “too far”.

no wuckin’ furries mate as an Australian I believe I can win this!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Knowing my luck @Stephen.R will get banned before me....
> 
> Just not fair. What's a girl gotta do to get banned round here? Invite CanHaz over?
> 
> _(Thinks - that might do it...!)_



What can I say, it’s a gift.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> So we’re back to having an unknown line where a moderator may or may not deem it as too far but now the gray area is which curse words are deemed “too far”.
> 
> no wuckin’ furries mate as an Australian I believe I can win this!



It's not the words, it's how they're used. For example "I fucking despise UPS" seems to be OK, but "I think MacRumors is a great place for liberals to hang out" may well get the evil eye....


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> It's not the words, it's how they're used. For example "I fucking despise UPS" seems to be OK, but "I think MacRumors is a great place for liberals to hang out" may well get the evil eye....




I find young males of the species Mustela nivalis make for fair, balanced moderators of community discussions


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> It's not the words, it's how they're used. For example "I fucking despise UPS" seems to be OK, but "I think MacRumors is a great place for liberals to hang out" may well get the evil eye....



Also you might win on a technicality. This rant thread isn’t in the rants forum.

that’s probably  a lifetime ban.


----------



## User.191

It's also verred massively off-topic already and it's barely even started. Oh my, the MR mods would have a field day - it's like a smorgasbord of "instantly bannable offenses"


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> Just not fair. What's a girl gotta do to get banned round here? Invite CanHaz over?




You could always try to invite Hieveryone, though doing probably won't lead to a ban. More than likely, you'll be honored for making such a bold move.


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> It's also verred massively off-topic already and it's barely even started. Oh my, the MR mods would have a field day - it's like a smorgasbord of "instantly bannable offenses"



Action can be taken here as well if it gets too bad. Like brutally carving out the diseased off-topic posts from the suffering thread and planting them in a new thread where they can flourish, live long and prosper.


----------



## Renzatic

I do know one way you can earn a ban here...

: pours out a 40 for JK :


----------



## SuperMatt

Renzatic said:


> I do know one way you can earn a ban here...
> 
> : pours out a 40 for JK :



I’d be truly frightened of a site JK is NOT banned from.


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> You could always try to invite Hieveryone, though doing probably won't lead to a ban. More than likely, you'll be honored for making such a bold move.



I don't hate myself _that_ much...


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> I do know one way you can earn a ban here...
> 
> : pours out a 40 for JK :




I noticed how much of an acquired taste he was when he got invited back into PRSI. Then invited right back out of it again a year or so later...


----------



## Renzatic

SuperMatt said:


> I’d be truly frightened of a site JK is NOT banned from.




Don't make fun of JK! He's a little slow, but he tries his best! He really does!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> You could always try to invite Hieveryone, though doing probably won't lead to a ban. More than likely, you'll be honored for making such a bold move.


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> I noticed how much of an acquired taste he was when he got invited back into PRSI. Then invited right back out of it again a year or so later...




One good thing about having him around is that he'll always find a way to kick off a conversation. The bad thing is that he pulls topics from a fairly limited repertoire.

...and holy shit, the memes.


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Don't make fun of JK! He's a little slow, but he tries his best! He really does!



You knew where you stood with him. Unlike some of the other weasels that inhabit MR...


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> You knew where you stood with him. Unlike some of the other weasels that inhabit MR...




Plus, I kindasorta got him a little bit permabanned from MR here a few years back, so I feel like I owe him like a coke or something.


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Plus, I kindasorta got him a little bit permabanned from MR here a few years back, so I feel like I owe him like a coke or something.




Perhaps half a coke. Maybe a diet coke. Possibly flat.


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> Perhaps half a coke. Maybe a diet coke. Possibly flat.




Hell, I've probably got some old prune juice in the back of the fridge...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Perhaps half a coke. Maybe a diet coke. Possibly flat.



How about a coupon for a free glass of shut the fuck up?


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Don't make fun of JK! He's a little slow, but he tries his best! He really does!



A better advocate couldn't be found, you are a true friend. It's too bad we couldn't come up with a solution.


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> How about a coupon for a free glass of shut the fuck up?




Why would you need a coupon? Glasses of shut the fuck up are always free.

Tragically, there are few who take up the offer.


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Hell, I've probably got some old prune juice in the back of the fridge...



Oh for... yesterday @Pumbaa got me with a one-liner sneak-attack whilst I just taken a mouthful of tea and now you just did the bloody same with some grape soda!

I only just cleaned up my desk from yesterday. WIll you all please stop making fucking hilarious wisecracks while I'm trying to bloody drink!!!

@Eric - they're picking on me.....!


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> A better advocate couldn't be found, you are a true friend. It's too bad we couldn't come up with a solution.




There's really nothing you can do with him. He does what he does, and there ain't a gott-damn thing in the world that will stop him from doing it outside of a ban.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> Why would you need a coupon? Glasses of shut the fuck up are always free.
> 
> Tragically, there are few who take up the offer.



Makes him feel special.


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Why would you need a coupon? Glasses of shut the fuck up are always free.
> 
> Tragically, there are few who take up the offer.



_(Looks inward)_

Anyway...


----------



## Renzatic

I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT YOU PEOPLE HERE!

...geez. Now I feel bad.


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Oh for... yesterday @Pumbaa got me with a one-liner sneak-attack whilst I just taken a mouthful of tea and now you just did the bloody same with some grape soda!
> 
> I only just cleaned up my desk from yesterday. WIll you all please stop making fucking hilarious wisecracks while I'm trying to bloody drink!!!
> 
> @Eric - they're picking on me.....!



You ain’t read nuthin’ yet!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> _(Looks inward)_
> 
> Anyway...



You’d only do a spit-take while reading the next post anyway


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> A better advocate couldn't be found, you are a true friend. It's too bad we couldn't come up with a solution.



If you could have blocked him from posting images, probably could have kept him here.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> If you could have blocked him from posting images, probably could have kept him here.



What like a meme muzzle?


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> What like a meme muzzle?


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> View attachment 5472



I think your doggo has some mailman in his teeth.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I think your doggo has some mailman in his teeth.



Close - UPS driver to be exact...

_(And look at that, in one fell swoop I turned the thread full circle!) _


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Close - UPS driver to be exact...
> 
> _(And look at that, in one fell swoop I turned the thread full circle!) _



No wonder your iPad didn’t arrive today!


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> No wonder your iPad didn’t arrive today!



Doggy woz hungry


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Doggy woz hungry



I am a bit concerned  Dogs deserve quality food.


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> I am a bit concerned  Dogs deserve quality food.



Hey, it was the new 12.9 with the Mini-LED screen - gotta be worth something!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Doggy woz hungry



He says that but I bet he just wanted the iPad for himself


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> If you could have blocked him from posting images, probably could have kept him here.



There were actually a variety solutions discussed but none we thought he would accept so we just left it alone. @Renzatic hit the nail on the head I think, there's not a lot we can do.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Hey, it was the new 12.9 with the Mini-LED screen - gotta be worth something!



Oh he was just trying to protect you from the blooms dontchaknow.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> There were actually a variety solutions discussed but none we thought he would accept so we just left it alone. @Renzatic hit the nail on the head I think, there's not a lot we can do.



Tried neutering? Wait are we talking about the dog or...?


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> You could always try to invite Hieveryone, though doing probably won't lead to a ban. More than likely, you'll be honored for making such a bold move.




He is one of my greatest sources of entertainment of all time. The stuff he says is just completely ridiculous.


Renzatic said:


> One good thing about having him around is that he'll always find a way to kick off a conversation*. The bad thing is that he pulls topics from a fairly limited repertoire.
> 
> ...and holy shit, the memes.*




That's basically me if you replace general memes with Futurama references and change topics from {guns, political rants} to {LLVM, image processing}.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Oh he was just trying to protect you from the blooms dontchaknow.



I was rather gobsmacked when I read that thread. Some people are just never happy... I suspect i'll neither notice, nor care - given my current iPad was a launch day original 9.7 Pro...


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> He is one of my greatest sources of entertainment of all time. The stuff he says is just completely ridiculous.




Exactly. Either he's the greatest troll that's ever lived, or the stupidest person to ever breath. Either way, having him here is a win/win for everyone!


----------



## lizkat

Stephen.R said:


> Oh he was just trying to protect you from the blooms dontchaknow.






MissNomer said:


> I was rather gobsmacked when I read that thread. Some people are just never happy... I suspect i'll neither notice, nor care - given my current iPad was a launch day original 9.7 Pro...




Some people just don't have enough to do...


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Exactly. Either he's the greatest troll that's ever lived, or the stupidest person to ever breath. Either way, having him here is a win/win for everyone!



I also suspect he's as poor as dirt. Despite his claims of immense wealth to the contrary...


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> I also suspect he's as poor as dirt. Despite his claims of immense wealth to the contrary...




I very seriously doubt he's a high roller Wall Street tycoon.

...but given how we tend to reward the dumb these days, who the hell knows?


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> I was rather gobsmacked when I read that thread. Some people are just never happy... I suspect i'll neither notice, nor care - given my current iPad was a launch day original 9.7 Pro...



Welcome to the forum. Are you on #TeamNoChins, #TeamBloomer or #TeamSDSlots?

What do you mean you don’t want whine about over inflated non-issues?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> I very seriously doubt he's a high roller Wall Street tycoon.
> 
> ...but given how we tend to reward the dumb these days, who the hell knows?



Him? Unlikely. Daddy? Entirely possible.


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> Him? Unlikely. Daddy? Entirely possible.




Considering we just watched a complete idiot fail their way through life all the way to the presidency, I take nothing for granted anymore.


----------



## Renzatic

Oh yeah, and we have a high school drop-out in congress now too.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you on #TeamNoChins, #TeamBloomer or #TeamSDSlots?
> 
> What do you mean you don’t want whine about over inflated non-issues?



More on the side of #DontGiveAShitAsLongAsItWorks


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> Oh yeah, and we have a high school drop-out in congress now too.



The right gotta love that, less time to be indoctrinated by the leftist school system!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> Oh yeah, and we have a high school drop-out in congress now too.




I mean technically I’m a HS drop out. But then I spent the following four years at a technical college to get a diploma of network engineering.

Not sure if I should assume your esteemed member of Congress took a similar path?


----------



## User.191

Meanwhile (going back to UPS), my bloody iPad just landed in Alaska 50 minutes ago - so UPS have just updated the delivery to...

...today by 7pm. In two hours time.

And I thought DHL were bad...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Meanwhile (going back to UPS), my bloody iPad just landed in Alaska 50 minutes ago - so UPS have just updated the delivery to...
> 
> ...today by 7pm. In two hours time.
> 
> And I thought DHL were bad...



Is Alaska < 2 hours from you?

Should the doggo help with a sled?


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> And I thought DHL were bad...



Don’t you go dissing DHL. They bring me regular parcels from Oz, and always within the time frame promised. Hmm…I should be seeing them Friday, now that I think about it.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you on #TeamNoChins, #TeamBloomer or #TeamSDSlots?
> 
> What do you mean you don’t want whine about over inflated non-issues?



I know - no-wonder I was banned from MR. I don't have the loser mindset apparently....


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Don’t you go dissing DHL. They bring me regular parcels from Oz, and always within the time frame promised. Hmm…I should be seeing them Friday, now that I think about it.



... from the wizard?


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Is Alaska < 2 hours from you?
> 
> Should the doggo help with a sled?



3,109 miles. As long as it maintains an average speed of at least Mach 1.5 it should make it in time...


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> 3,109 miles. As long as it maintains an average speed of at least Mach 1.5 it should make it in time...



An UPS employee running from Alaskan sled dogs should make it with time to spare then.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> Don’t you go dissing DHL. They bring me regular parcels from Oz, and always within the time frame promised. Hmm…I should be seeing them Friday, now that I think about it.



I used to contract for them when they were based out of Redwood City, California. They were a bunch of useless idiots back then. Their tracking system was utterly atrocious.

Last time I had a DHL delivery it was to get my replacement UK passport - it arrived about 8 days later than schedule and took over a week just to leave their UK depot.


----------



## User.191

Pumbaa said:


> An UPS employee running from Alaskan sled dogs should make it with time to spare then.



WTF they feeding those Sled dogs???


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Last time I had a DHL delivery it was to get my replacement UK passport - it arrived about 8 days later than schedule and took over a week just to leave their UK depot.



.... it didn’t come from the local embassy?

that sounds ridiculously risky for something as important as a passport.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> WTF they feeding those Sled dogs???



Slow employees


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> WTF they feeding those Sled dogs???



Slow UPS employees. Survival of the fastest.

Edit: Too slow, @Stephen.R beat me. Good thing I’m not aspiring to deliver packages for UPS anytime soon.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> .... it didn’t come from the local embassy?
> 
> that sounds ridiculously risky for something as important as a passport.



Hell to the no. They've apparently subbed all that out back home to Blighty - at least they had 3 odd years ago when I last got it replaced.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Slow UPS employees. Survival of the fastest.



Smart Hogs think alike.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> .... it didn’t come from the local embassy?
> 
> that sounds ridiculously risky for something as important as a passport.



Way back in the 90's my wife went to the local Croydon office to get her Visa refreshed. Got there at ~9.00am and the queue was already something like about 80 deep ("now serving number #2")...

We waited about an hour and were by then roughy 74th next in line.

So, we gave up and went to the local Post office, purchased envelopes, stamps etc and posted the application in the Royal Mail postbox in front of the building (they didn't have a mail drop there) and left to enjoy ourselves instead.

Just 2 days later her Visa was sent to us via the Royal Mail 1st class post - barely 48 hours from when we'd first stood in line.

Those were the days...


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Smart Hogs think alike.



What's your excuse though?


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> What's your excuse though?



You wound me, madam.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> You wound me, madam.



You go around calling me a lady and a madam and I'll do more than bloody wound you. I'll take you right out!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Way back in the 90's my wife went to the local Croydon office to get her Visa refreshed. Got there at ~9.00am and the queue was already something like about 80 deep ("now serving number #2")...
> 
> We waited about an hour and were by then roughy 74th next in line.
> 
> So, we gave up and went to the local Post office, purchased envelopes, stamps etc and posted the application in the Royal Mail postbox in front of the building (they didn't have a mail drop there) and left to enjoy ourselves instead.
> 
> Just 2 days later her Visa was sent to us via the Royal Mail 1st class post - barely 48 hours from when we'd first stood in line.
> 
> Those were the days...



I had a business visa for the first few years we lived here. Spent all day 8.30 when they opened till 6.30 when most of the *staff* had left, in a queue, to _submit_ the application for a renewal.
Part of the requirements are photos of the office, including the company name on the door.

“can’t accept this, the sign on the door in this photo is crooked”


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I had a business visa for the first few years we lived here. Spent all day 8.30 when they opened till 6.30 when most of the *staff* had left, in a queue, to _submit_ the application for a renewal.
> Part of the requirements are photos of the office, including the company name on the door.
> 
> “can’t accept this, the sign on the door in this photo is crooked”



Sounds about right. I think KPIs for Civil Servants are measured in how many applications  of “things” they can deny.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> ... from the wizard?



No. I get the nail supplies from the wizard.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> No. I get the nail supplies from the wizard.



The advantage with wizard couriers is that they are never late. Nor are they early.

The disadvantage is that they arrive precisely when they mean to, not when you want them to, nor when they are expected to. Just like UPS.


----------



## Runs For Fun

This is an interesting thread because I just had a really weird experience with UPS. My AW Pride band showed up today but it really should have been delivered yesterday. Yesterday I got the notification that it was out for delivery and it was even on the live tracking map. Literally 10 minutes after that I get a notification that it was being held for a future delivery date. Like WTF was that? You just going to load it on a truck and then decide nah I’m not going to deliver this today I’ll just drive it all over town? Total bullshit.

Picture because I love the look of this thing


----------



## Deleted member 199

Runs For Fun said:


> This is an interesting thread because I just had a really weird experience with UPS. My AW Pride band showed up today but it really should have been delivered yesterday. Yesterday I got the notification that it was out for delivery and it was even on the live tracking map. Literally 10 minutes after that I get a notification that it was being held for a future delivery date. Like WTF was that? You just going to load it on a truck and then decide nah I’m not going to deliver this today I’ll just drive it all over town? Total bullshit.
> 
> Picture because I love the look of this thing
> View attachment 5490



There's a common tactic here, where they'll load it up, indicate it's out for delivery, but then when they realise they can't deliver it in time, they'll ring the customer & hang up after 1 ring, then mark the delivery as unable to deliver that day, due to "customers schedule" or "customer unavailable".


----------



## Alli

Runs For Fun said:


> This is an interesting thread because I just had a really weird experience with UPS. My AW Pride band showed up today but it really should have been delivered yesterday. Yesterday I got the notification that it was out for delivery and it was even on the live tracking map. Literally 10 minutes after that I get a notification that it was being held for a future delivery date. Like WTF was that? You just going to load it on a truck and then decide nah I’m not going to deliver this today I’ll just drive it all over town? Total bullshit.
> 
> Picture because I love the look of this thing
> View attachment 5490



I have that with UPS too many times to count. The excuses they offer are always hilarious. Not.

I’ve been eying that band myself. It is stunning.


----------



## Deleted member 199

So second day a courier has simply failed to show up. Yesterday they pulled the "customer rescheduled" BS. Today just "failed to deliver". Thankfully the seller speaks (or, more specifically reads, and writes) English and they're aware of it.  I wasn't aware - my wife just told me this afternoon - apparently couriers here will just do this over and over for several days and then just send the package back to the sender claiming it was never accepted.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I have that with UPS too many times to count. The excuses they offer are always hilarious. Not.
> 
> I’ve been eying that band myself. It is stunning.



TBH it seems like they've been passed and outperformed by Amazon for a long time now, they are as reliable as it gets and every time I see a package coming from UPS I'm like "shit, who knows when I'll get that".


----------



## Runs For Fun

I've also had a really dumb driver once. He literally hauled my package up three flights of stairs, didn't even knock, and just stuck a "sorry we missed you" sticker on my door. I wrote in a Sharpie on that sticker to actually knock and stuck it back on my door the next morning. Surprisingly he did knock the second time, but in his other hand he had another "sorry we missed you" sticker ready to slap it on my door without knocking. Unbelievable.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Runs For Fun said:


> I've also had a really dumb driver once. He literally hauled my package up three flights of stairs, didn't even knock, and just stuck a "sorry we missed you" sticker on my door. I wrote in a Sharpie on that sticker to actually knock and stuck it back on my door the next morning. Surprisingly he did knock the second time, but in his other hand he had another "sorry we missed you" sticker ready to slap it on my door without knocking. Unbelievable.



... That's a weird mix of stupid and lazy.


----------



## User.191

I think I drove past my iPad just now - the location of the van in our local CVS parking lot matched up with the location on the UPS "Delivery tracker".

I was have tempted to ask him for the package there and then but figured I'd be told how much it would totally mess with the system if he did, so I thought better of it.

Currently it's scheduled for delivery between 1:15 and 3:15pm. We're looking at leaving for our trip at 3:30...!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> the location of the van in our local CVS parking lot matched up with the location on the UPS "Delivery tracker".



That is spectacularly detailed considering the potential value inside.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> That is spectacularly detailed considering the potential value inside.



I suspect he's been there for a while - looked like he was lunching...


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> I think I drove past my iPad just now - the location of the van in our local CVS parking lot matched up with the location on the UPS "Delivery tracker".
> 
> I was have tempted to ask him for the package there and then but figured I'd be told how much it would totally mess with the system if he did, so I thought better of it.
> 
> Currently it's scheduled for delivery between 1:15 and 3:15pm. We're looking at leaving for our trip at 3:30...!



Going to be a close one!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Currently it's scheduled for delivery between 1:15 and 3:15pm. We're looking at leaving for our trip at 3:30...!



Are you driving where you're going, or is there a fixed component like a flight or a train? Is a short delay worth it to not have to deal with them *again* next week?


Also, have a fun weekend!


----------



## Eric

Here's our driver pissed that he had to pickup this air conditioner.









						UPS Air Conditioner 2
					

UPS Air Conditioner 2 #caughtonNestCam




					video.nest.com


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Are you driving where you're going, or is there a fixed component like a flight or a train? Is a short delay worth it to not have to deal with them *again* next week?
> 
> 
> Also, have a fun weekend!



Driving for 6 hours.... Then driving 3 hours tomorrow and 9 hours back Sunday...


----------



## User.191

Miracle upon miracle - the iPad arrived @ 2:45!


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> Miracle upon miracle - the iPad arrived @ 2:45!



“An iPad does not use words to announce its arrival to the world; it just blooms.”


----------

